# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Онлайн кассы и пиратская 1С

## la777

Сабж:
Есть намерение автоматизировать магазин автозапчастей.
Требуется онлайн касса, 1С, эквайринг.

Вопрос:
Можно установить пиратскую 1С чтобы был обмен с ОФД или
всё таки придётся купить лицензию 1С?

----------


## xromx

Можно. Лучше на обычных формах, т.е УТ 10.3. УТ 11 может надоедать сообщениями о необходимости подключить ИТС, но работать будет

----------


## Ukei

- Для поиска пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*, для скачивания - ссылками из моей подписи.

----------

MrJokey (07.07.2020), sokoff (07.10.2020)

----------

